# Pics of my updated and detailled TT...



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

Came back from Waks place yesterday and very pleased with Waks and Was' work. I had LED bars fitted and a 2 ring angel kit wired as fogs :wink: 
I have now fitted H&R "Comfort" coilovers. The car will be dropped even more soon.
Here are the pics...




































































































A couple other detailled cars and a few pics just for Jay :wink:





































8)


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Car looks really good, like the black audi rings.

Except for 1 thing - The number plate surrounds (and illegal plates :wink: )


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

I quite like the surrounds. Was going to buy German style ones to match the plates but like the look of the genuine Audi ones. The plates are used for show purposes only :wink:


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Surrounds and window stickers are a pet hate of mine, free advertising for useless Stealers :evil:


----------



## s1rst (Jun 17, 2008)

very nice


----------



## catch (Jul 31, 2008)

possibly too many borrowed parts, liek wheels and all that but still looks classy!


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

catch said:


> possibly too many borrowed parts, liek wheels and all that but still looks classy!


I paid for them :roll: 
Thanks for the postive comment


----------



## SteveS TT (Apr 23, 2008)

i think he meant borrowed as in from other cars not nicked!!

bhp, where the hell did you get those wheels as out of interest i've been looking around for them, all i can find is 20" versions on ebay!!! (don't worry, i'm not nicking your look, just purely out of interest!)


----------

